# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Art vezak nga kinezi Wen Fuliang

## benseven11

Gdhendje ne levozhga veze
me rotary tool,vegel freze.

Ne fillim vizatohet ne guacken e vezes nje ornament

----------


## benseven11

Pastaj fillon pjesa me e veshtire
gdhendja e guackes se vezes(carving eggshell)
me freze.

----------


## benseven11

Rezultati shume impresiv,pune e bukur.
Ja cdo te thote te kesh durim kinezi.

----------



----------

